# Newbie Alert



## Ron Nichols (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi All. At the suggestion of a member I am re-posting my first note to you all. Just acquired the bones of a Whizzer and am ultra excited to be in the game. So very cool. As is usually the case when I take on an 'unusual' project is to try and find out what I am working with. Saves tonnes of issues when looking for bits. I'm away from home this week but did bring a couple of photos of what I have and looking to determine"what I have". I do have serial numbers (at home) and will make them available once I get back there in a week. Couldnt wait after discovering this group!! I including a couple of snaps (cause I only have a couple today) hoping you all might know what this is.
Ron


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2019)

Looks like a Schwinn with a H/J mill. but more info/pics may tell more.... Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## wordman5 (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm the guy who sold the bones to Ron Nichols. Ron -- glad you're pumped about the build. I've attached more photos of Ron's bike. I started to assemble some bits and pieces to build up this bike, but it was a project that got lower and lower on the list. When Ron asked if I had anything, I initially hesitated, but it's sometimes better to see something in the hands of another who will take it to the finish line. The frame (Ron, you'll have to chime in with the serial number) is a Lincoln. I knew nothing about it, except it's factory dimpled to clear a Whizzer drive belt. I bought the wheel set and the Schwinn fork to make it a roller. The engine is an early H, serial number as seen in my photos. Ron -- best of luck! Maybe if somebody could chime in on the Lincoln brand -- I was always curious about that myself.
And, now that Memory Lane Classics is shut -- what's the best source for Whizzer parts? Is Chuck Gatto still in the hobby? I bought some bits off of him in 2001 when I put my first Whizzer together.


----------



## whizzerbug (Oct 2, 2019)

don't look like it would take much to get it back on the road


----------



## Ron Nichols (Oct 2, 2019)

Thats what I am thinking. Thanks to Greg for the additional photos and again, my plea for any help telling what it is. While looking in the fenders section yesterday I saw one set that said it was for 'springer type' whizzers and appeared to have 2 extra dimples in them ostensibly to accommodate the wider 'shoulder' of the fork. Is this something I should be paying attention to OR will any 26 fat fender fit this girl?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 2, 2019)

why do they do that to the rear brake arm?


----------



## wordman5 (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm not a Whizzer expert, but I think it might have something to do with the rear drop stand (absent on this bike) clearing the arm as it 'rests' on the bottom of the lower chain stays. Sometimes, that brake arm might be in the way... Just guessing. Anyone else know?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 2, 2019)

hmmm... just looked at google images and it looks like only some bikes came with it done that way.


----------



## wordman5 (Oct 2, 2019)

There's a listing on eBay for a complete bike, and this info is in the details: "rear coaster brake torque arm, Whizzer issued a bulletin to bike dealers to make this change, the weight of the motor and the higher speed that the bike would go, when stopping with the coaster brake, the frame would bend at the strap."
That's a bike being sold by Chuck Gatto. I did find him. He goes by gwhizzers on eBay. Years ago, he restored the magneto for my 300-series Whizzer engine. Still running strong, although I no longer have the bike...!
(Sorry to hijack your thread, Ron.)


----------



## Ron Nichols (Oct 2, 2019)

No worries wordman. Happy to be amongst knowledgeable conversation. What do I shop for when shopping for fenders for this bike? 26 “ wheels.


----------



## koolwhizzer (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi. I sell whizzer parts.  I have tons of parts and sell some on ebay.  My ebay ID is koolwhizzer.  Let me know if you will be needing some parts.  I sell parts outright as well.  You can email me at koolwhizzer@comcast.net
Nice start to whats going to be a nice whizzer motorbike.  Fun project i am sure you will enjoy.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Oct 13, 2019)

Did you get my pm?


----------



## Ron Nichols (Oct 13, 2019)

Curtis I did. I’ll call you next week. It’s thanksgiving weekend here and I’m smoking a brisket. I absolutely want to talk . Bear with me please.

Ron


----------



## whizzerbug (Oct 14, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> why do they do that to the rear brake arm?



 because the thin metal strap could fail on a bike doing 40+ mph


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 14, 2019)

whizzerbug said:


> because the thin metal strap could fail on a bike doing 40+ mph




they could have made a thick metal strap if that were the case.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Oct 14, 2019)

NICE BIKE. who said that you need fenders? It will still run and drive with out fenders. Looks like a good winter whizzer wz project. And parts aren't that hard to find. Good luck.


----------



## koolwhizzer (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi.  They use the extended brake arm or torque arm because when you are braking at higher speeds the stock short arm on the coaster brake can bend the frame.  I seen many frames that have a bend from people stopping hard.  The extended brake arm sometimes referred to as the torque arm leverages out the torque from braking keeping the frame from getting bent.   
hope this helps


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Oct 19, 2019)

Ron, what color are you going to paint it?


----------



## Ron Nichols (Oct 19, 2019)

Hmmm. Well the tank and belt guard must be that full silver. The frame is now a very dark blue so I was thinking powder coating all a dark blue with the Springer support legs chromed. Fenders, I guess dark blue? Any suggestions?


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 19, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> why do they do that to the rear brake arm?



The bike strap breaks in a 35 mph panic stop.  The bar is bolted to a welded mount.  Bike was designed to go 3 MPH


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 20, 2019)

Ron Nichols said:


> Hmmm. Well the tank and belt guard must be that full silver. The frame is now a very dark blue so I was thinking powder coating all a dark blue with the Springer support legs chromed. Fenders, I guess dark blue? Any suggestions?



Purple blue called Schwinn blue.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Oct 25, 2019)

Ron Nichols said:


> Hmmm. Well the tank and belt guard must be that full silver. The frame is now a very dark blue so I was thinking powder coating all a dark blue with the Springer support legs chromed. Fenders, I guess dark blue? Any suggestions?



Not that you will be, but if you are ever interested in a factory dimpled 1948 Schwinn Cantilever frame, I would trade you straight across for your frame. It is in great shape. Anyway, some people prefer the classic WZ frame more then the DX, so I just figured I would throw that out there. It is bare silver metal, and has never had rust.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Dec 25, 2019)

Any progress on the Whizzer?


----------



## Ron Nichols (Dec 25, 2019)

Hey!! Merry Xmas. I'm in very southern Mexico escaping the canadian cold. I'm a wimp. Thanks very much for the interest in my project. Cool of you to ask. Have had some really productive associations and meeting some of the many really talented members out there. Parts are finding their way to the bike and I am really digging it. Wont be back to work on her until mid April but its taking shape. I tried attaching a couple snaps but this software is fighting my progress to do that now. Might be my rudimentary internet. This bike is absolutely one of the more 'thought provoking' build or project I have taken on. So much to learn, so many decisions to make in how I will be bringing her back to life. Good fun. Photos when I get better signal.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Dec 26, 2019)

I love it! You have everything to make a really nice bike!


----------



## Ron Nichols (Dec 26, 2019)

I’m pre fitting each piece as it arrives to ensure I have a workable part, that I have all the correct fasteners and that any work each part needs gets done. Still a few bits coming but I am feeling like it’s going in the right direction. I have no illusion that it will be anything more than a nice representation of the marque. I’ll redo the chrome where required and repaint it using the correct masks. I really am wrestling with patina considerations. It will definitely be a rider. It is too interesting to not put it to use. Really enjoying the experience. So much to learn.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Dec 26, 2019)

I always prefer a clean look, but with some patina. Then you can enjoy riding it without feeling like you are going to scratch it.


----------



## Ron Nichols (Dec 26, 2019)

Makes sense. My luggage rack (a chrome 6 hole) and my chain guard are both full of patina so I might just let them be. After all, I’m building it for me. There are always alternative opinions when it comes to restore or to conserve, to use only OE or to use reasonable repro, to ride or not to ride. Gotta love it. I’ll send proper photos as it completes.


----------

